# Glucosamine Supplement Rec's



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am looking to start my 7 year old BLM on a glucosamine supplement. Does anybody have a strong recommendations? From what I have read a liquid form is better?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Cosequin has been great on my older FCP dog.


----------



## Shawn Oliphant (Dec 23, 2007)

For my last lab my vet told me to buy the glucosamine/chondrotin (sp?) pills for humans at Costco since it was the same make-up and was less costly. I don't know if that is true, but I gave her those pills for 5 years starting at age 10. She lived to 15 without any problems and seemed comfortable until we had to put her down.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.docsdognutriceuticals.iwarp.com/


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

We use SynoviG3 granules we get from KV Vet. I can tell when I run out - my almost-13 year old and the 6 year old with a bad hock do GREAT on it.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the great feedback. After a bunch of research, I ended up where I buy my Innova dog food. I went with *ENP Glucosamine Plus.* It comes in a liquid form from which through reading appears to be absorbed better by dogs, not sure if this is accurate or not but makes sense. I was able to get it in a 1 quart bottle. I paid $26.00 a quart, it should last about a month. I figured this was a good place to start. I will let you know if I see any difference in my dog.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I get the triple strength for humans from Wal-Mart, two large bottles of 170 pills each in a two pack is right at $50. He gets two a day, one at each feeding. He's back to bouncing shoulder high at 9 years old. So the cost is about $5/month. You will not see a difference immediately. I take it as well and it does make a difference.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> He gets two a day, one at each feeding. He's back to bouncing shoulder high at 9 years old


Cedarswamp, am I reading this right, your dog wasn't bouncing and when you added the glucosemine he was back to bouncing?

I take glucosemine with chondroitin and it helps my arthritis. glucosemine with msm doesn't do it for me.

I've been giving the same pills I take to my dogs for years but I haven't noticed that it helped or hindered. But, I started it when they were young hoping it would be a prophylactic for arthritis when they got older. I have one who had a TPLO young and I give her extra.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

I guess I should have been more specific, was elaborating on Shawn's post...it is the glucosamine/condroitin combo.

He would dance some, but wasn't overly enthusiastic about it--he more or less kept feet on the ground--was not jumping except on the couch/bed and didn't care to do that much. He actually went through a spell where he could care less about running in Hunt Tests--he barely looked at the marks being thrown. When I ran him a couple of weekends ago, he was at attention again and excited. He's had the whole summer off other than basically fun bumpers and some obedience in the mornings/evenings to stay at least a little bit in shape. We've just started training again, but even when he was "down" he wasn't training a lot, so shouldn't have been boredom. 

I have two (slightly) bulging disks in my lower back and some wear and tear on the knees due to running track. I can tell a difference of the before and being on it.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Dr John Sherman told me to keep Dooey on Glucosimine and Condroitin, plus Synovi G3, after his TPLO surgery... for life!
He's now a year post surgery and rehab and runs like a deer.
He suggests that all dogs participating in performance event or hunting be on Glucosime & Condroitin for life.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Shawn Oliphant said:


> For my last lab my vet told me to buy the glucosamine/chondrotin (sp?) pills for humans at Costco *since it was the same make-up and was less costly.* I don't know if that is true, but I gave her those pills for 5 years starting at age 10. She lived to 15 without any problems and seemed comfortable until we had to put her down.


Quite different than the advice I was given.

Since glucosamine/chondrotin are _supplements_ and not _drugs_, they are not regulated. You have no way of knowing the strength or quality of the product nor of verifying the claims on the label. The only incentive the manufacturer has to maintain a high quality is the reputation of their brand name.

For this reason alone, several vets have advised me to go with a well-known name brand rather than a K-mart, WalMart, etc. brand who sells on low price alone. You'll pay more but the logic, right or wrong, is you'll get a better product sticking with a name brand.

(I got this same advice back in my marathoning days when using it myself.)

I use Cosequin. If you are looking to save money, you can buy it significantly cheaper in powder form ... made for horses, but the same product, just a little less convenient to use.

JS


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Dr John Sherman told me to keep Dooey on Glucosimine and Condroitin, plus Synovi G3, after his TPLO surgery


lablover, did Dr. Sherman say why glocosamine/chondroitin *AND* Synovi G3. I thought they had about the same ingredients. Did Dr. Sherman say what Synovi G3 added compared to glucoasmine/chondroitin alone?

After reading your post I'm thinking about adding synovi G3 to my cruciate queen's diet.

Would you mind sharing the dosage he recommends?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> lablover, did Dr. Sherman say why glocosamine/chondroitin *AND* Synovi G3. I thought they had about the same ingredients. Did Dr. Sherman say what Synovi G3 added compared to glucoasmine/chondroitin alone?
> 
> After reading your post I'm thinking about adding synovi G3 to my cruciate queen's diet.
> 
> Would you mind sharing the dosage he recommends?


Howard,

I did not ask and Dr Sherman did not volunteer, the specifics of the products. But when he looks you in the eye and tells me to keep Dooey on all of the above, for life, I don't argue with him. 
When I ask a couple of months ago, when running out of Synovi G3, if he wanted me to try something else, he said NO, stay on the Synovi G3.

I give him 2 Glucosimine & Condritin once a day at 6 PM feeding. I give the Synovi G3, once in the AM and again at 6 PM feeding. 
Dooey is about 73 lbs. Synovi G3 is now in a chewable form, distributed in a small tub, and Dooey now looks forward to his "morning treat"!


----------



## spj (Sep 1, 2008)

The synovi g3 is just too easy for me to mess around with anything else, and with a price of around $25 delivered for 120 chews it is very affordable as well. I have put my 9 year old on it and it has brought her back from the dead.


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

This is what I use Joint Max Triple Strength...comes in granules or chewable tac form. A great website for all joint supplements that I like is www.entirelypets.com 
They have sales and good prices...you can compare cosquine, synoviG3, and other products contents on their because they sell quite a few brands.


JOINT MAX TRIPLE STRENGTH
Glucosamine HCl* 1000 mg 
Chondroitin Sulfate* 100 mg 
MethylSulfonylMethane (MSM)* 600 mg 
Creatine Monohydrate 400 mg 
Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) 180 mg 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) 120 mg 
Manganese 12 mg 
Vitamin C 50 mg 
Vitamin E 50 IU 
Grape seed extract 6 mg 
Zinc 2 mg 
L-Glutathione 2 mg 
Alpha Lipoic Acid 200 mcg 
Citrus Bioflavonoids 200 mcg 
Selenium 2 mcg 
Other Ingredients: Marine Lipid Concentrates, Natural meat flavors (non-bovine origin), Bioflavanol, Sucrose, Soybean Oil and Magnesium Stearate. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Usage Instructions 
Size of Dog Daily Dosage 
Up to 15 lbs. 1/4 scoop 
15 to 30 lbs 1/2 scoop 
30 to 60 lbs. 1 scoop 
60 to 100 lbs 2 scoops 
Over 100 lbs 2 1/2 Scoops 

After 6 weeks, the dosage can be reduced if positive results are seen. Since each pet's body is different, results may take longer in some pets. Joint MAX Triple Strength Soft Chews can also be used long term on normal dogs to help keep their joints healthy. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chondroprotective Agents 

Glucosamine HCl: Necessary for the production of key connective tissue components that replenish and maintain healthy cartilage. Glucosamine is a building block for the cartilage and ligaments and the cementing materials that pack the calls together. 

Manganese Sulfate: A material vital for growth and development, normal bone structure and in the form of components necessary for healthy joint membranes. 

Vitamin C: An essential nutrient for ligaments, bones, skin, capillary walls and other tissues. Ascorbic acid can help to accelerate healing after surgery and the formation of components necessary for healthy joint membranes. 

Zinc Sulfate: A mineral found in almost every cell in the body, zinc stimulates the activity of many enzymatic biochemical reactions, and is important for a healthy immune system and normal wound healing. 

Natural Anti-Inflammatories 

MSM: MSM (methylsulfonylmethane) is a dietary sulfur essential for proper functioning of the muscles and joints. Clinical evidence on MSM shows significant relief of pain and stiffness and reduced swelling and inflammation. 

Omega-3 Fatty Acids: Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) and Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) are Omega-3 fatty acids that have anti-inflammatory properties. EPA can also competitively inhibit the arachodonic acid cascade triggered by mast cell degranulation. 
Energy and Endurance 

Creatine Monohydrate: A vital amino acid found in skeletal muscle, creatine combines with phosphorus to regulate and enhance skeletal muscle metabolism, increasing muscle energy, strength and endurance. 
Antioxidants 

Citrus Bioflavonoids: Citrus Bioflavonoids help in the absorption of Vitamin C and protect it from oxidation. Bioflavonoids promote circulation and are involved in maintaining the health of the collagen that holds cells together. 

Vitamin E: Vitamin E functions as an antioxidant, being oxygen-free radicals that can cause tissue damage and may also play protective role in the coronary arteries from the damaging effects of cholesterol. 

Alpha Lipoic Acid: A "universal antioxidant" because of it's solubility in both water and fat. Alpha Lipoic Acid scavenges more free radicals than most other antioxidants while recycling Vitamin C and E, thus increasing their effectiveness. 

Grape Seed Extract: Grape Seed Extract is a potent antioxidant that can also recycle oxidized Vitamin C. It as the ability to cross the blood-brain barrier to protect the brain and nervous system from free radical damage. Grape Seed Extract has also been shown to reduce histamine production, reducing allergic and inflammatory responses. 

Selenium: A trace mineral that can help control free radical damage and in conjunction with Vitamin E, protects tissues and cell membranes. Arthritic patients given selenium supplementation have shown improvements. 




SynoviG3
SynoviG3 Product Information

Protection from Degenerative Joint Disease through essential nutrient supplementation. 

SynovyG3 is supplementedwith Glucosamine HCI, a naturally occurring amino sugar found in alltissues of the body and part of the "glue" which holds tissuecells together. Combined with Perna Canaliculus, Glucosaminereturns viscosity to the synovial fluid and enhances its ability to carrythe essential nutrients necessary to rebuild cartilage, insulate the bonefrom friction and cushion the joint in movement. 

SynoviG3 contains MethylSulfonylMethane(MSM), to alleviate discomfort associated with systemic inflammatorydisorders. Supplementation with MSM can result in the relief pain andstiffness along with reduced swelling and inflammation. MSM preventspressure buildup in cells, allowing nutients in and toxins out.

SynoviG3 includes CreatineMonohydrate, which enhances the energy required to fuel musclecontraction, strengthening the muscles that support and protect the joint. 

SynoviG3 in enriched with Antioxidantssuch as Vitamin E, Alpha Lipoic Acid and Grape Seed Extract to combatthe harm caused by free radicals, unstable oxygen molecules that damage thecellular structure and connective tissues.

SynoviG3 is formulated with Omega-3Fatty Acids - Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) and Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)- which have demonstrated anti-inflammatory properties. Through the processof competitive inhibition, EPA hinders the production of pro-inflammatorymediators yielded from the breakdown of Arachidonic Acid, inhibiting theinflammatory process.

SynoviG3 is fortifies withcarbohydrates, amino acids, vitamins and minerals, and is available inchewable tablet and granules forms as well as a variety of economical sizes.

Glucosamine

HCI
Perna

Canaliculus
Creatine

Monohydrate
MSM
EPA
DHA

SynoviG3Granules

(Per8 gram scoop)
900 mg 300 mg 500 mg 800 mg 180 mg 120 mg 

COSEQUIN
Cosequin is a patented, scientifically researched nutritional supplement dispensed by thousands of veterinarians to help dogs maintain healthy joints. As dogs age, it is common for their joints to become less flexible which impacts their mobility and quality of life. You may have noticed that your dog has difficulty walking up stairs or jumping on the bed. While he used to be eager to play, now he is content to rest. Even at younger ages some dogs are subject to joint health concerns which affect flexibility and mobility.

Cosequin is an exclusive formula of three ingredients: (TRH122®)* chondroitin sulfate, (FCHG49®)* glucosamine hydrochloride and manganese ascorbate. These ingredients have been scientifically formulated to support and maintain the health of your dog’s joints. Published clinical studies have shown that the specific combination of ingredients in Cosequin works together to maintain the structure of the cartilage in your dog’s joints while inhibiting the enzymes that break down cartilage.

There are lots of different joint supplements out there and they all have similar ingredients. Canines absorb the HCL form of glucosamine best so if you use human grade glucosamine from the store shelf you want to make sure it is in that form---according to my vet.

Anyhow, just thought this information might help you with a comparison. I do really like entirely pets online...they're fast and effective delivery with awesome prices and often have sales, discount coupons,etc.


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Can anyone substantiate if liquid form is more readily absorbed than the chewable or granule formulas out there??


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I use Synovi G3 on one of my dogs with cartilage damage with good results. If I run out, her limp become more pronounced within a day or two. I use the granules and mix it with her food. www.discountpetdrugs.com and amazon.com have good prices on it.

Steve


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Lablover,
Do you buy this online or from a store in town? 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

2labs,
I get it from my VET. Online the price is cheaper but the shipping makes it about even. Promotes good relationships with my VET.
The tub I just bought was about 51.00.


----------



## duck stamp (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with Shawn Oliphant, I was spending a lot on dog glucosamine-chondroitin tabs for my 6yr old lab, this lady at the feed store told me to try glucosamine-chondroitin for humans at cosco, so I did works great and about half the price. I give my lab one tab before feeding her at night.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

We like Phycox soft chews the dogs love the taste and it works well. The old dogs move around much better when receiving them.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Now that Synovi G3 is not longer available, what are folks using now?
Especially those of us with dogs that have had TPLO surgery?


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

There is NO evidence that Chondroitin is beneficial for adult dogs. 
It's great for growing pups -- but once they are adult, there is no benefit from Chondroitin.



.


----------



## maryandkimo (Sep 29, 2004)

I just ordered Dasuquin with MSM. First one was last night so too early to tell.
mary


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

According to the internet, KV Vet still has your Synovi G3 available??? You may want to give them a call. Good people to work with.


----------

